# Stage 1 Remap



## Daleondo (Jul 26, 2017)

Having now solved the problem that was apparently blocking my local garage from doing a remap I'm looking to have one done early in the new year. Ideally I would prefer somewhere like the TT Shop to carry it out seeing as they claim to be experts on all things TT. The problem is the TT Shop is in Bedfordshire and I live in Northumberland, its that bleak place up north if you believe some southerners who have never been here, those of you who have been here know the true score. We up here are happy for those with that thought to carry on thinking like that, and we will carry on living near our beautiful beaches and countryside, relatively traffic jam free roads, polite friendly people and a slower pace of life......oops, sorry.......went off subject there on one of my rants.

I was a Chartered Surveyor until ill health cut short my working life which is my way of saying money is now tight. The TT shop would involve an overnight stay and if any problems arose days later taking it back is not an appealing thought. Therefore do any of you knowledgeable people have any advice on getting a remap done and how crucial is it that its done by someone highly experienced or is it a straight forward process? Maybe one of you could recommend somewhere that is closer to me, somewhere you'd happily send your granny to. All opinions on the why's and where's, what to avoid, basically all things remap related etc would be gratefully received. And finally, Happy Xmas and I hope 2018 is good for you all.


----------



## SilverArrow (Dec 18, 2016)

In my honest opinion, if money is short to spend on the car, don't get into modding beside some cosmetic stuff. You'll spend more than you thought you would, one thing leading to another. I think it works best if you go all in and be realistic about costs and expectations. Like some amazing track cars here. What I'd likely do if decided, a sleeper-ish car but happy as it is now.

Your car is already much more special than 95% of tuna cans on the road.


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=696553&start=15


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello there lad, I'm with you on our lovely place to live and drive, there are loads of tuners in our area who can do this just do a google search and read reviews, they nearly all use a common map which is absolutely fine, even the TTshop uses one! It would be lovely to visit Wak but it is an expensive visit because of the distance. A previous owner had mine mapped before I got it and it's absolutely fine nothing fancy or slick just goes a lot better which is great so don't over think it just make sure yours is running spot on beforehand.
Turbo pacs in Durham, Revo place in Gateshead I have used before and there a others dotted around all over the place also one on the Tyne tunnel trading estate in North Shields, where abouts are you? If yer further North I'm sur there will be somebody local.

Stevie


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

A forum member recently fitted a pre mapped ecu which was half the price of going for a map, if the blurb is to be believed the ecu's map was done on a vehicle with induction and exhuast mods done.


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

Delta4 said:


> A forum member recently fitted a pre mapped ecu which was half the price of going for a map, if the blurb is to be believed the ecu's map was done on a vehicle with induction and exhuast mods done.


That was me

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Rob180bhp said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> > A forum member recently fitted a pre mapped ecu which was half the price of going for a map, if the blurb is to be believed the ecu's map was done on a vehicle with induction and exhuast mods done.


That was me

I take it that all is well ?


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

Yes can't fault it at all, use it daily

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daleondo (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks for your replies. Outdoor Stevie, I came across the one at Tyne Tunnel Trading Estate last night, they are called BTG Performance and going off their web site they seem to be a professional outfit, then again don't all web sites. I also had a look again at the web site of the local garage I have been using. There were lots of positive customer comments about the place and James the owner. I admit that I have found James pleasant to deal with, its a small outfit with, I think, only 3 mechanics so you get to talk to the guy who is dealing with your car and not second and third hand info when talking to larger companies and in particular stealerships. My local is called Tints n Tweaks and their web site states they are partners with Topgear Tuning. When I first got my car last August I booked it into Tints n Tweaks, it was the first time I used them, I wanted the rear window tinted and a remap but when I went to pick it up they said something along the lines of that because of the fault with my onrunning fans they couldn't do a remap or it was blocking it, I cannot recall exactly what they told me but this was the general jist. Also on their site there is a page to input the make and model of your car which would then tell you what gains you would expect from a remap. When entering my car details there was a stage to enter the year of your car, strangely they had every year for a TT except 2002 which was when mine was born. The site was a direct link to Topgear Tuning, anybody have any idea why every year and model except 2002 was there?


----------



## Daleondo (Jul 26, 2017)

Sorry Outdoor Stevie, forgot to mention I'm from Ashington, at one time the largest coal mining village in the world, the town that once had the most working men's clubs per head of population, the town where two World Cup winners were brought up, the Charlton brothers whose mother lived here until her death. I would often see Jackie playing dominoes in his local, Bobby is called national hero local disgrace on account of how he treat his mother and wiped his hands of the town, an Ashes winner, Steve Harmison was brought up and still lives here and until his death, home of Jackie Milburn, all time top scorer for the Toon until Mr Shearer came along. A once proud town until Maggie got her hands on it, whether you think it bad taste or not her death is celebrated in some drinking establishments around here because of her hatchet job on the mining industry which was purely political, ruining families and killing the towns economy. Sorry, I should never have brought politics into this wonderful forum.....won't happen again, sorry.


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Rob180bhp said:


> Yes can't fault it at all, use it daily
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Hi Rob, was that one off eBay ?

Along the lines of this ?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-S3-S ... 2779764607

Just a case of getting access under the slam panel and swapping one for the other ?

AM guessing its fairly easy to change, was int here to change the wiper motor but didnt pay much attention.

I suppose also it gives you a spare ecu as well. He only has a stage two listed and I dont have the downpipe and am not intending sinking thousands into the car so can reconcile £150 for a generic map and its easy enough to return to standard and flog on at a later date.


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

J4CKO said:


> Rob180bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Yes can't fault it at all, use it daily
> ...


Yes that's the guy
It has also allowed me to fit used instruments with decent lcd as my ecu had the immobiliser deleted

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

J4CKO said:


> Rob180bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Yes can't fault it at all, use it daily
> ...


Very simple to fit the ecu
Wipers abs plastic wiper panel removed then unbolt the ecu, I cut my ecu mount to make it easier to swap ecus in future incase of a fault

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Cheers Rob, I contacted the chap and he said just order a stage 2 from the eBay ad and add a note to supply a stage one instead, good feedback and quick response which is reassuring, not all that expensive either, cant currently justify £350 on a two grand car, not sure how long I will hang onto it, few things to sort and my be in a position to go for something silly.

But, in the meantime, would like a bit more shove.


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

J4CKO said:


> Cheers Rob, I contacted the chap and he said just order a stage 2 from the eBay ad and add a note to supply a stage one instead, good feedback and quick response which is reassuring, not all that expensive either, cant currently justify £350 on a two grand car, not sure how long I will hang onto it, few things to sort and my be in a position to go for something silly.
> 
> But, in the meantime, would like a bit more shove.


Exactly what I thought

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

It's worth doing a check for boost leaks alongside fitting your stage 1 ECU.
There are so many pipes on the TT, many have a leak under the inlet manifold.
Do a search & you'll find more info.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'm speechless at the thought process here, don't bother leak testing a few hoses when you care little about the tuning parameters that could be stressing your engine.

At very least be in a position to log some data to ensure your not slowly f'ing up your car !

Least of your issues which is now fitting an ecu that means your car can be started by screwdriver!


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

Wak said:


> I'm speechless at the thought process here, don't bother leak testing a few hoses when you care little about the tuning parameters that could be stressing your engine.
> 
> At very least be in a position to log some data to ensure your not slowly f'ing up your car !
> 
> Least of your issues which is now fitting an ecu that means your car can be started by screwdriver!


It's a thow away cheap car? ( the car is likely to be a donor car and to put the engine and t in my r53 Cooper s)

And who said I haven't leak tested?
I have done all the checks I feel is nessasary

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

This is why I bought my tt

I want to do this









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Wak said:


> I'm speechless at the thought process here, don't bother leak testing a few hoses when you care little about the tuning parameters that could be stressing your engine.
> 
> At very least be in a position to log some data to ensure your not slowly f'ing up your car !
> 
> Least of your issues which is now fitting an ecu that means your car can be started by screwdriver!


Chances are most thieves wont go equipped expecting to start a car with a screwdriver as the chances the immobiliser has been disabled are slim, they will assume they need the keys, I think those skills have dwindled to be honest, all about grabbing codes and relay type theft using a newly coded key. I am sure any car would get nicked given half a chance but for me, its a pretty low level concern.

Am interested to check what needs checking prior to having a remap and how to do it though, mine seems to run fine, boosts and is about as quick as I would expect for a circa 1500 kilo car with 225 bhp to be.

Mine had a load of boost hoses replaced last year by the Previous owners garage and a a Forge recirc DV fitted, a visual inspection suggests they are fairly new as he said, also, when fitted, like any remap, it is a case of just keeping an eye on things and not going mental straight away.

Part of my thinking is it is cheap enough to mess with, if I break it, I either get to fix it or move what is left on as a project/parts and buy a BMW 135i/140i, it is just an itch I have wanted to scratch, with the remapped ecu, can always easily revert to standard I assume.

Will get my VCDS set up and have a play at logging and check all is ok before fitting, I did order one as eBay had a 20 percent discount thing on today £120, if nothing else its a spare ecu, and when I sell the car I can flog it on for what I payed for it.


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

J4CKO said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > I'm speechless at the thought process here, don't bother leak testing a few hoses when you care little about the tuning parameters that could be stressing your engine.
> ...


I have the 135I as my main toy .the cost of the tt is the price of my wheels and tyres on my bmw

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

The remap does make a nice improvement. I don't push mine to the limit but it's nice to have the extra power when needed

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

It's what I do for a living I have bought several cars from bare shells 
That pic isn't my car .but my goal with the tt 4x4 system

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

Rob180bhp said:


> It's what I do for a living I have bought several cars from bare shells
> That pic isn't my car .but my goal with the tt 4x4 system
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


2 of my old builds
















Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

Apologies to OP

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Rob180bhp said:


> It's what I do for a living I have bought several cars from bare shells
> That pic isn't my car .but my goal with the tt 4x4 system
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I deleted that as i did'nt read properly before replying, you'll most probably need to chop the mini's boot floor out to achieve your goal, can't beat a project that requires some lateral thinking and swearing along the way


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

Delta4 said:


> Rob180bhp said:
> 
> 
> > It's what I do for a living I have bought several cars from bare shells
> ...


Yes I expect the boot to go .I'm making rear arms now as we speak

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

"Works with all 1.8T engines with K04 turbos " AMU engine runs a K03 turbo ! :?


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

If you can ensure the car is good condition. 
Can read/flash the ecu, 
Can log as directed. 
Then I could supply files and make edits via email, I did this for a few guys on the seatcupra forum years ago on pd150's.

I might upload a 225 bam file with the 240 bfv changes which I've used on a car for multi fuel grade use. Effectively making a 95ron safe 240bhp map.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

black9146 said:


> "Works with all 1.8T engines with K04 turbos " AMU engine runs a K03 turbo ! :?


Doh ! Got engine prefixes mixed up. It's a AUM engine that runs a K03 turbo


----------



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

Rob180bhp said:


> Rob180bhp said:
> 
> 
> > It's what I do for a living I have bought several cars from bare shells
> ...


is that a wide bodied red cosworth powered puma?!!


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

Not sure what you mean about red cosworth?

But it was a widebody and had a cosworth engine yes

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Fitted mine ok today, dead easy to change the ECU and it fired straight up, took it out and it seemed to cut boost at low rpm then sort of settled down, seems a bit faster but was only a quick run. WHat is it that determines how much boost it holds ?

Will get VCDS plugged in and do some logging, is there a guide for it ? am using this as a learning experience as much as anything.


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

J4CKO said:


> Fitted mine ok today, dead easy to change the ECU and it fired straight up, took it out and it seemed to cut boost at low rpm then sort of settled down, seems a bit faster but was only a quick run. WHat is it that determines how much boost it holds ?
> 
> Will get VCDS plugged in and do some logging, is there a guide for it ? am using this as a learning experience as much as anything.


The ecu I believe was mapped with tip and decat and exhaust

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Rob180bhp said:


> J4CKO said:
> 
> 
> > Fitted mine ok today, dead easy to change the ECU and it fired straight up, took it out and it seemed to cut boost at low rpm then sort of settled down, seems a bit faster but was only a quick run. WHat is it that determines how much boost it holds ?
> ...


I ordered a Stage one as I dont have the supporting mods, so that should be just for a standard engine.


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

J4CKO said:


> Rob180bhp said:
> 
> 
> > J4CKO said:
> ...


Ok,
I went straight for the stage 2 without supporting mods but I will add them as I go along

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Been out again, definitely faster and a lot more whoosy noises, occasionally if I back off it does a very childish dump valve type noise. It doesnt seem to like boost until its fully warmed up but it will hold boost fine by the looks of once fully warmed up. Clutch seems to be coping thus far.

Will just run it and when I get time will have a good look at all the hoses, log the data and see how its doing, wlll read the Rosstech guides and try an build my knowledge of how the boost system works.

Quite a fast little car when remapped really, my CLS was quicker but not sure how much.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

J4CKO said:


> Been out again, definitely faster and a lot more whoosy noises, occasionally if I back off it does a very childish dump valve type noise. It doesnt seem to like boost until its fully warmed up but it will hold boost fine by the looks of once fully warmed up. Clutch seems to be coping thus far.
> 
> Will just run it and when I get time will have a good look at all the hoses, log the data and see how its doing, wlll read the Rosstech guides and try an build my knowledge of how the boost system works.
> 
> Quite a fast little car when remapped really, my CLS was quicker but not sure how much.


A remap brings these cars alive, you can always add bolts ons later, use the go pedal as if it where a volume dial and not a sledge hammer and the clutch will have a easier time.

Edited due vodka and lemonade induced crap spelling :lol:


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

Delta4 said:


> J4CKO said:
> 
> 
> > Been out again, definitely faster and a lot more whoosy noises, occasionally if I back off it does a very childish dump valve type noise. It doesnt seem to like boost until its fully warmed up but it will hold boost fine by the looks of once fully warmed up. Clutch seems to be coping thus far.
> ...


Well said

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah, a remapped car has to be treated a bit differently than a factory spec one, overall very pleased with my £120 remap.

Just need some decent weather so I can pee about with it more.


----------



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

Fitted mine today. Took about 20 mins. 
It's noticeably quicker
Very happy so far....


----------



## spuddy333 (Nov 17, 2015)

hi i was considering one of these generic remaps for my 225 tt,,but wanted to hear from people that had them done,, soo
please help convince me lol


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

If Wak was dead he'd literally be turning in his grave at this thread, believe me - I get wanting to save money but...


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

TT Tom TT said:


> If Wak was dead he'd literally be turning in his grave at this thread, believe me - I get wanting to save money but...


What's wrong with it? It's just an engine with a reliable tried map on a 16yr old car

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

There's nothing *THAT* bad or wrong about it, I'm sure you know the benefits and drawbacks of a custom map done on a dyno and / or with logging as opposed to a rough estimate / pre-written map. The sticking issue here is you believe the £200 you've saved is worth what you perceive to be a small difference in mapping quality whereas I believe it's not worth the £200 saved.

In the short term, it's not a problem but over-time the map not being quite right can have an effect on the car and cost you more money. As you know every car is different and on that basis the pre-written map cannot be optimal. Some possible side effects of this are; less mpg, not as much bhp, running rich / lean at certain rev ranges. These issues may then cause things like your lambda sensors to die earlier (£100), clog up your cat / sport cat quicker (if you still have one), more fuel used (adds up over time). Isn't worth it *TO ME* especially when combined with the fact the power your making will not be optimal.

I do understand why multiple people in this thread have went down this route don't get me wrong, if money wasn't an issue then at the end of the day none of us would be on this forum - we'd be on the Ferrari, Lamborghini & Porsche forums wouldn't we?


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

TT Tom TT said:


> There's nothing *THAT* bad or wrong about it, I'm sure you know the benefits and drawbacks of a custom map done on a dyno and / or with logging as opposed to a rough estimate / pre-written map. The sticking issue here is you believe the £200 you've saved is worth what you perceive to be a small difference in mapping quality whereas I believe it's not worth the £200 saved.
> 
> In the short term, it's not a problem but over-time the map not being quite right can have an effect on the car and cost you more money. As you know every car is different and on that basis the pre-written map cannot be optimal. Some possible side effects of this are; less mpg, not as much bhp, running rich / lean at certain rev ranges. These issues may then cause things like your lambda sensors to die earlier (£100), clog up your cat / sport cat quicker (if you still have one), more fuel used (adds up over time). Isn't worth it *TO ME* especially when combined with the fact the power your making will not be optimal.
> 
> I do understand why multiple people in this thread have went down this route don't get me wrong, if money wasn't an issue then at the end of the day none of us would be on this forum - we'd be on the Ferrari, Lamborghini & Porsche forums wouldn't we?


I guess you just have to trust the map and the person who made it

Is it a Perfect situation probably not but worth the punt yes, I did grill the guy before I bought mine and his answers were spot on

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodhouse (Dec 20, 2017)

On my last qs it came with amd remap, milltek exhaust and a k and n it ran faultless for 3 years I had it, definitely a decent amount quicker than the standard qs I'm now using, I'm happy with the present car and to be honest where can you use a car at speed these days, I usually go out in the middle of the night around sherburn and york area if I want to crack on a bit no other traffic at 1am ish no other distracting lights etc ...the amount of plain clothes police and totally surprising police vehicles in use these days including motorbikes renders speed pretty pointless imo


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

TT Tom TT said:


> There's nothing *THAT* bad or wrong about it, I'm sure you know the benefits and drawbacks of a custom map done on a dyno and / or with logging as opposed to a rough estimate / pre-written map. The sticking issue here is you believe the £200 you've saved is worth what you perceive to be a small difference in mapping quality whereas I believe it's not worth the £200 saved.
> 
> In the short term, it's not a problem but over-time the map not being quite right can have an effect on the car and cost you more money. As you know every car is different and on that basis the pre-written map cannot be optimal. Some possible side effects of this are; less mpg, not as much bhp, running rich / lean at certain rev ranges. These issues may then cause things like your lambda sensors to die earlier (£100), clog up your cat / sport cat quicker (if you still have one), more fuel used (adds up over time). Isn't worth it *TO ME* especially when combined with the fact the power your making will not be optimal.
> 
> I do understand why multiple people in this thread have went down this route don't get me wrong, if money wasn't an issue then at the end of the day none of us would be on this forum - we'd be on the Ferrari, Lamborghini & Porsche forums wouldn't we?


If I break it I will either fix it or go and get another car, probably a BMW 135i, could do it now but am quite enjoying the TT and have always wanted one.

Its a sixteen year old TT, not much is optimal about it ! its ancient and I am the 13th owner, it wasnt a choice really, i.e. take it to a tuner or stick a pre-mapped ecu on, I could justify £150 (ended up paying £120) the other choice was not doing it and appreciate it is a gamble, but mainly as its an old car with plenty of miles on, a little bit of mechanical sympathy and knowledge help, have had plenty of mapped cars and know the pitfalls, my main concern was the clutch but it seems to be coping.

Previous owner did loads of work, head gasket, belts, coil packs, various hoses, DV etc so was fairly confident it was a good base, nothing ventured, nothing gained. I did the thermostat and loads of other bits

It pulls pretty well now, was ok before, as the weather improves will just check more stuff, get my compressor hooked up and check if there are any boost leaks, dont think so and will get VCDS on it, in the meantime just driving it and keeping an eye on things.

Every car comes with a generic map, from the factory, a remap on the same car, if it is standard is just replacing like for like, my wifes Fiesta has a Superchips Bluefin on it, as long as a car is in decent health, cant see a problem.

I just need some decent weather for messing around with it, I am not shy when it comes to pulling stuff apart and sorting it out.


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

J4CKO said:


> TT Tom TT said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing *THAT* bad or wrong about it, I'm sure you know the benefits and drawbacks of a custom map done on a dyno and / or with logging as opposed to a rough estimate / pre-written map. The sticking issue here is you believe the £200 you've saved is worth what you perceive to be a small difference in mapping quality whereas I believe it's not worth the £200 saved.
> ...


Not sure If I said I have a 135 also

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Rob, yeah, its the coupe isnt it ? how do you find it compared to the TT ?

I would go for the hatch for the practicality angle, trouble is, with newer cars that dont need anything, I get bored.

So, happy to just fiddle with this, and its better looking than the later 135i to be fair, had visitors at the weekend who werent aware I had bought it, they were all over it, they loved it.

I currently dont have a huge budget for cars without debt, mainly as spending a grand a month on Uni fees and got a new kitchen coming, the worktops are more than my car cost ffs, cant believe that. Have four cars in the household and dont do that much driving, work from home whenever I want, cycle in etc so the TT is just me messing about really.


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm really enjoying the tt one of my favourite cars that I have owned , but can't compare it to a mentally modified bmw
I have the choice of cars every day and I keep taking the TT

The bmw has a £130 generic map made by MHD ( stage 2plus) and installed via android phone added 90bhp and 100lb tourque and flawless also turns your phone in to a scan tool and multigauge

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## spuddy333 (Nov 17, 2015)

not wishing to cause a problem,but only asking out of genuine interest,,
i get its a generic map,but surely thats what all these cars had when they left the factory each car wasnt individualy tuned?
at the moment ill think ill just keep mine standard as im undecided


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Doing a lot of reading currently trying to understand the various systems, it is performing well, only issue I have noted is the first few times it starts to boost it seems to stutter a bit, at around 3000 rpm, then it seems fine.

Will get VCDS on it at the weekend hopefully if the weather isnt grim and log some data, have a poke around at the requested and actual boost, any codes, fuel trims etc and see if I can make any sense of it.

Am thinking the wastegate actuator might be a bit weak and it then adapts or something along those lines, as far as I am aware they dont limit boost below certain engine temps. Might be worth a new N75 as well, or give it a clean.

Going to clean the MAF, IAT and throttle body, might do an oil change as well but really was hoping to do that when the weather is better and drop the sump.

Thats kind of the point for me, take it in and drop it off, dont learn as much as cocking about with it myself, thats the great thing about the 1.8T, its complex and modern enough to be technically interesting and there is a wealth of existing knowledge out there.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

The stutter maybe temp related, even if the water temp needle show's that it up to temp, for me it was'nt until a while after that i was cooking on gas, i'm sure that i've mention before if you have not yet upgraded to a badger5 80mm TIP the increased airflow makes a noticeable difference to midrange punch.  
hth


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok, cheers, glad its not just mine !

Out of interest I plugged in my generic code reader and nothing is logged currently.

Will look into getting a 3 inch TIP as am already on the slippery slope.... anyone selling one SH ?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

The standard tip is a choke point, i never realised how much until i upgraded, SH Badgers pop up on the bay less and less these days but still worth a look, apart from taking more time to warm the engine it was that little flat spot that lead me to buy the 80mm tip followed by FMIC etc... :lol:


----------



## SilverArrow (Dec 18, 2016)

TT Tom TT said:


> if money wasn't an issue then at the end of the day none of us would be on this forum - we'd be on the Ferrari, Lamborghini & Porsche forums wouldn't we?


I agree with everything else Tom, but just want to state that, no, I wouldn't be driving any of these cars. On the other hand, under the same circumstances,(money no object) I'd probably be spending similar amounts to MK1 TT design.

Needs to be something special, not just expensive or bling bling. For me, it was the moment I saw that greyscale poster in 95 or 96 as a kid. Such a dream, what a perfect looking thing beyond its time.

BTW, please send me that poster image if you have it people! Can't seem to find the same one. Must be way before production back then. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

Rob180bhp said:


> Not sure what you mean about red cosworth?
> 
> But it was a widebody and had a cosworth engine yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


that should have been rwd not red! damned auto text


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

mk2zetec said:


> Rob180bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what you mean about red cosworth?
> ...


It was rwd with Sierra cosworth engine

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Rob, out of interest what makes you gravitate to the TT rather than the BMW ?


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

J4CKO said:


> Rob, out of interest what makes you gravitate to the TT rather than the BMW ?


I still have the bmw, but I needed a 2nd/3rd car to keep the millage down on the bmw

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daleondo (Jul 26, 2017)

I started this crack asking about remaps and hoping for answers that didn't require me to spend the 50 years of my existence under the bonnet of a car, in other words I know next to f all, especially reading all the entries, they are mostly so far over my head you lot may as well be talking about the space station.

So if anyone feels like lowering themselves to a bottom feeder like myself, some basic understandable advice and tips would be appreciated. I think I said in one of my first questions, only been an owner since August, to please answer me as if you were explaining things to a 5 year old. I'm changing that to 'please explain to me as if your talking to your hamster'.


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

Daleondo said:


> I started this crack asking about remaps and hoping for answers that didn't require me to spend the 50 years of my existence under the bonnet of a car, in other words I know next to f all, especially reading all the entries, they are mostly so far over my head you lot may as well be talking about the space station.
> 
> So if anyone feels like lowering themselves to a bottom feeder like myself, some basic understandable advice and tips would be appreciated. I think I said in one of my first questions, only been an owner since August, to please answer me as if you were explaining things to a 5 year old. I'm changing that to 'please explain to me as if your talking to your hamster'.


If I can help with any information drop me a pm, I'm no tt expert but I am a tech and I'll help to explain things in simpler terms

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## spuddy333 (Nov 17, 2015)

hmmm after all the info im now swaying to trying a 3 inch TIP first,as want to keep the car as original as i can ,but find all the info very useful,thankyou


----------



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

J4CKO said:


> Ok, cheers, glad its not just mine !
> 
> Out of interest I plugged in my generic code reader and nothing is logged currently.
> 
> Will look into getting a 3 inch TIP as am already on the slippery slope.... anyone selling one SH ?


being think...whats a 3 inch TIP?


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

spuddy333 said:


> hmmm after all the info im now swaying to trying a 3 inch TIP first,as want to keep the car as original as i can ,but find all the info very useful,thankyou


Its probably best to stick on a 3" TIP before a remap as it may need remapping again for surge problems(not a full remap cost) if you fit it after a remap .Thats if youre going to fit one at all.

However it wont give you the power per £ that a stage 1 remap will.If the car is in reasonable shape you wont beat the bang for your £ cost of a stage 1 remap.
One proviso is the clutch :
If its near the end of its lifespan the stage 1 remap will expose that as your torque will be going from like 207 ft/lb to 260 +


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

mk2zetec said:


> J4CKO said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, cheers, glad its not just mine !
> ...


The pipe from the air box to the turbo inlet.


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Daleondo said:


> I started this crack asking about remaps and hoping for answers that didn't require me to spend the 50 years of my existence under the bonnet of a car, in other words I know next to f all, especially reading all the entries, they are mostly so far over my head you lot may as well be talking about the space station.
> 
> So if anyone feels like lowering themselves to a bottom feeder like myself, some basic understandable advice and tips would be appreciated. I think I said in one of my first questions, only been an owner since August, to please answer me as if you were explaining things to a 5 year old. I'm changing that to 'please explain to me as if your talking to your hamster'.


Eeek, Eeek, Eeek, fancy some Sunflower Seeds ?

Basically, these cars are a gamble as standard, minimum of 12 years old with a fair amount of systems around the engine for boost control and emissions, when you get a remap you increase the power by a new "map" being uploaded to the ECU, that adjusts the operating parameters for fueling, ignition and boost.

Its all very clever and technical but its like my gran, she can get up stairs slowly but she couldnt jog up, the jogging aspect would expose age related issues and these cars are similar but easier to replace bits to restore performance.

The engine will be making substantially more power and it puts more strain on all components, there may be existing issues or new ones exacerbated by making it work harder, the increased air pressure will find any weakness and escape, so most of this is about keeping that pressure in.

The thing is, any issues usually manifest themselves via an engine light, stuttering or just some aspect of driving not being right, TT's are not very talkative with their owners, you sometimes get the engine light on the dash that is like it saying "something is wrong" take me to Audi and get ready for bankruptcy, however, some clever chaps have developed software to act as an interpreter, called Vag Com/VCDS it comes with a lead you plug into a laptop and install software, you can then have a chat with the car about what it thinks is wrong which, with a bit of knowledge and posts on here can point you towards the part(s) that may be faulty, most of which can be bought fairly cheaply online.

You can always just take your TT to a tuner and get it remapped, you may drive away with a fully working car or one that doesnt work properly any more, or possibly a list of stuff that needs doing and a quote to do it, then the remap.

I purchased an ECU online for £120 which had already had the map applied, the map is simply a list of numbers that tell the car what to do at certain revs, dependent on other inputs, some really clever people like Wak know what to change in these, which is where I want to get to, trouble is, get it wrong and it isnt quite like rebooting your PC, if you dont squirt enough fuel in or too much boost you can melt a piston or send a conrod for a walk in the fresh air through the side of the block.

I am using my existing knowledge and all the awesome stuff on here and the rest of the net to learn the car intimately, its old and cheap enough not to be too concerned, dont want to break it but quite happy to mess about and try stuff, plus the fact the engines is so numerous helps, like I said, tonnes of info, all the geeky detail, variations of the same unit are in allsorts, VW werent as protective back then like some are now, they encrypt the ecu contents, usually gets cracked but on my current budget, learning on a TT seems a good option, helps that I like the car as well.

So, I would say, if you want a remap, take it to a reputable tuner in your area, drop it off and say make that go faster, set a budget and see what they say, the car needs to be in reasonable shape beforehand, serviced, coil packs working, no boost leaks etc, but they should check that.

Otherwise, learn the theory, it seems daunting but before you know it you are speaking "TT" and get a prepped ecu off eBay, I got good service from the guy currently advertising them, then its a case of removing the windscreen wipers, plastic slam panel, two ecu connectors, sliding the ecu out and then replacing with the new one, key in, hope for the best and then go for a drive.

I think with these cars you need to know a bit and be hands on to an extent, or have a tame mechanic, I have spent a grand since November and that is doing stuff myself, so I need to be as self sufficient as possible.

Try to buy off an enthusiast who knows them, if WAK or Hoggy ever sell theirs, those are the ones to buy, so many are harboring a huge list of problems, but keep going as they dont get used that hard, and they arent remapped.

Learning it seems like a massive task with all the acronyms and numbers but there is a finite amount of stuff even under a TT's bonnet, the oily bits are the same as any other car.

I think you learn by doing, it seems mysterious until you pop the bonnet and have a look round, undo some stuff, have a look under, identify the various bits.


----------



## Woodhouse (Dec 20, 2017)

Good read that, appreciate the effort you took to write it


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

If your mechanically minded/hands on TT ownership is much easier, even then not a car to own if funds are tight let alone remap, you'll spend money getting it to remap condition or on parts that fail shortly after. if i had to pay for everything that i have done to this mk1 [smiley=bigcry.gif], the only problem i find now is resisting taking the project further


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Delta4 said:


> If your mechanically minded/hands on TT ownership is much easier, even then not a car to own if funds are tight let alone remap, you'll spend money getting it to remap condition or on parts that fail shortly after. if i had to pay for everything that i have done to this mk1 [smiley=bigcry.gif], the only problem i find now is resisting taking the project further


Yeah, you have to try to do it as cost effectively as possible but realise you wont get most of it back, unless you get good use out of the car, even then, mine stands me at over three grand now, wont get that back but I have learnt a bit so far and have plenty to learn still, knowledge that applies to other cars and mental processes to problem solving, sourcing parts, asking questions that apply in all areas of life.

Nothing you learn is ever wasted, always there as a connection that may prove very useful at the most random and unexpected point.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

J4CKO i've spent about the same getting this far, picked up the spanners when i was 12/13 yrs olde fully qualified at 21 bored at 25 but have never stopped fettling and building vag and bmw related stuff, 50+ now, this is my last project


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

Delta4 said:


> J4CKO i've spent about the same getting this far, picked up the spanners when i was 12/13 yrs olde fully qualified at 21 bored at 25 but have never stopped fettling and building vag and bmw related stuff, 50+ now, this is my last project


Never say your last project.........
I was an apprentice at 16, and now I have always got a few projects on the go

Everyone had to start learning from scratch and learn more everyday

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Rob anyone that's unfortunate enough to know me will tell you i say what i mean, if i start another project it'll be due to a lotto win :lol: failing that i'm done


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

Delta4 said:


> Rob anyone that's unfortunate enough to know me will tell you i say what i mean, if i start another project it'll be due to a lotto win  failing that i'm done


I cant see me ever stopping what else do people do in there spare time. Lol

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Delta4 said:


> J4CKO i've spent about the same getting this far, picked up the spanners when i was 12/13 yrs olde fully qualified at 21 bored at 25 but have never stopped fettling and building vag and bmw related stuff, 50+ now, this is my last project


"Hmm, project, last one this will be"

50, oh give over Yoda !

My uncle is like 72 and is in the middle of his latest Jowett Javelin project, has another one and a Ford Pilot.


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

I will be getting my TT Quattro 225 back from my mechanic this afternoon can't wait......
I did the Wak Box mod 2 days ago and then dropped it off to him - he's fitting my new coilovers, Badger 5 TIP, 3" decat downpipe and new urethane dogbone mounts..... AND the stage II mapped ecu. Can't wait to get it back!
I'm glad to hear that those of you who have fitted this ecu have had no problems. I also found the guys email Comms to be very good, answered all my questions and I told him what was being fitted to the engine (all the above). Really, not worried in the slightest about having the immobiliser mapped out. And yes, it's a money issue for most of us, I suppose. I would always prefer to go to a specialist like Wak for a custom tune, but more so because he knows TT's like the back of his hand. Unfortunately, no Wak's here in Australia and I'm not paying 800 pounds for a generic map - this 150 pound ecu is a bargain. My TT has no boost leaks and is checked regularly with VCDS.... I also have a very good mechanic who I trust implicitly which I think is important.


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

Just got home from my mechanics shop. Very pleased with the mods, especially the new stance and improved handling from the coilovers. The stage II mapped ecu is working well with the additional mods of 3" decat downpipe and B5 TIP - no issues. It was plug n play as promised. The increase in power isn't blistering but the torque and throttle response is the main winner. Very happy.
The new ecu initially threw up an ECL but my mechanic cleared the error codes (to do with bank 2 O2 sensor which of course is now mapped out) and after a very spirited 30 min drive home and turning the engine off & on, the ECL hasn't come back on.
The great thing is everything is reversible. My mechanic said all my OE bits are still in good condition (OE TIP, downpipe, front and rear springs and the shocks). So I'll stick them in a box and store them. Can't think I'll ever use them again but a future owner might (if I ever sell  )


----------



## Rob180bhp (Oct 8, 2017)

Van Well said:


> Just got home from my mechanics shop. Very pleased with the mods, especially the new stance and improved handling from the coilovers. The stage II mapped ecu is working well with the additional mods of 3" decat downpipe and B5 TIP - no issues. It was plug n play as promised. The increase in power isn't blistering but the torque and throttle response is the main winner. Very happy.
> The new ecu initially threw up an ECL but my mechanic cleared the error codes (to do with bank 2 O2 sensor which of course is now mapped out) and after a very spirited 30 min drive home and turning the engine off & on, the ECL hasn't come back on.
> The great thing is everything is reversible. My mechanic said all my OE bits are still in good condition (OE TIP, downpipe, front and rear springs and the shocks). So I'll stick them in a box and store them. Can't think I'll ever use them again but a future owner might (if I ever sell  )


Excellent

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## spuddy333 (Nov 17, 2015)

Van Well said:


> Just got home from my mechanics shop. Very pleased with the mods, especially the new stance and improved handling from the coilovers. The stage II mapped ecu is working well with the additional mods of 3" decat downpipe and B5 TIP - no issues. It was plug n play as promised. The increase in power isn't blistering but the torque and throttle response is the main winner. Very happy.
> The new ecu initially threw up an ECL but my mechanic cleared the error codes (to do with bank 2 O2 sensor which of course is now mapped out) and after a very spirited 30 min drive home and turning the engine off & on, the ECL hasn't come back on.
> The great thing is everything is reversible. My mechanic said all my OE bits are still in good condition (OE TIP, downpipe, front and rear springs and the shocks). So I'll stick them in a box and store them. Can't think I'll ever use them again but a future owner might (if I ever sell  )


Thanks for the feedback,im only considering stage 1 ,,and im getting very tempted again hehe


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Van Well said:


> Just got home from my mechanics shop. Very pleased with the mods, especially the new stance and improved handling from the coilovers. The stage II mapped ecu is working well with the additional mods of 3" decat downpipe and B5 TIP - no issues. It was plug n play as promised. The increase in power isn't blistering but the torque and throttle response is the main winner. Very happy.
> The new ecu initially threw up an ECL but my mechanic cleared the error codes (to do with bank 2 O2 sensor which of course is now mapped out) and after a very spirited 30 min drive home and turning the engine off & on, the ECL hasn't come back on.
> The great thing is everything is reversible. My mechanic said all my OE bits are still in good condition (OE TIP, downpipe, front and rear springs and the shocks). So I'll stick them in a box and store them. Can't think I'll ever use them again but a future owner might (if I ever sell  )


Hey nice , any idea what its "doing" from the estimated torque direct log and a gm/s conversion log?


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Took mine out earlier for an hour, definitely quicker but still occasionally getting some stuttering at 3k and then it gets going, would the SAI being a bit knackered make any odds letting boost escape ?

Then the indicators stopped indicating, would love to go a full week without a new and interesting fault to deal with !


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

3TT3 said:


> Van Well said:
> 
> 
> > Just got home from my mechanics shop. Very pleased with the mods, especially the new stance and improved handling from the coilovers. The stage II mapped ecu is working well with the additional mods of 3" decat downpipe and B5 TIP - no issues. It was plug n play as promised. The increase in power isn't blistering but the torque and throttle response is the main winner. Very happy.
> ...


I didn't log it before so wouldn't have anything to compare it to. TBH, I'm not that fussed on the exact figures and certainly not going to pay for dyno runs or bother to do log runs. There is noticeably more power and torque, that much is for sure. The turbo spools quickly and really kicks in much harder than before, if you floor it. No doubt, the fat 3" downpipe and deleting the catalytic converter has something to do with that. More sedate driving in traffic, you still notice the difference but more subtle. For me it's perfect and what I wanted for daily driver.
Today was even better than yesterday because I have adapted my driving to the new map. It is a completely different car really and driving it like I used to didn't really 'work' with the new throttle response, torque & power. Gear changes for example, are completely different. And of course, the coilovers are amazing regarding the car's handling, cornering & responsiveness. The two mods done together is a really nice package.
I take back what I said yesterday regarding power - I just wasn't used to the map as I said above and I was a bit rushed picking the car up and driving home. Today, I have driven the car in a lot of different conditions from freeway driving to tight, twisty country roads and a bit in between. I have floored it and driven it hard but also cruised along gently with the traffic flow. There is a lovely little exhaust burble occasionally on gear changes. It's subtle. I like it  
All in all, even more pleased than I was yesterday and for real world driving it works well. I'm sure it would also like the track - my mechanic (who has a drift track car) said as much after we test drove it yesterday..... 8)


----------



## Daleondo (Jul 26, 2017)

I got reading about Wak who I came across by accident whilst surfing the interwebbythingy and sent him a help email. He kindly talked me through the alterations on the air box via email so I gave it a go. I don't know if its a placebo type of effect but it feels to have tadge more go and the tune it plays is definitely not a placebo effect, I'd buy the CD and listen to the mid range tune all day and I haven't even mentioned the money saved. Wak offered his services to do my remap talking in depth as to what he does, however, living up in gods county of Northumbria does have its downside because if you want the best people on the job then you have to travel. So it was no surprise to hear that Wak is in Croydon, even further than the TT shop so once you factor in fuel and overnight accommodation it becomes an expensive remap, me and cash are not on speaking terms at the moment so I either lay off the remap for now and save the money until I can get down to Waks or I get it done locally and cheaper from outfits around here. I think I'll op for the first and get saving and book my car in at waks before Xmas......next year. Anyway, thanks Rob180bhp for your kind offer and a big thanks to Wak for spending the time replying to my questions.


----------



## Smurfbud (Sep 9, 2010)

I know Jamie at Tints n Tweeks, and he is a good, reliable guy. One of my mates runs a 400+bhp mazda MR2 (sorry for swearing on the TT forum) and he has had dealings with him on a regular basis (more than myself) and only has good things to say about Jamie too.

On another note, you could take a visit to Energy Tuning centre in North Seaton Ind Estate (do a left before the Post Office/Royal Mail centre) - I am thinking of popping in to see them myself sometime soon.

Update:
Callum at Energy Tuning will do a remap to 265bhp for £295 (this includes testing all hoses for leaks) and is currently also offering a free carbon clean with all remaps (worth £95 apparently).

Once Dave at Volkscentre (Blyth) has done my annual MOT and service (early Feb) I will be popping in to see Callum to get it done.


----------



## Daleondo (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi Smurfbud. I'm pleased to hear from someone that James at Tints n Tweaks is as sound a guy as the impression I got of him. The North Seaton Ind Est outfit you mentioned did my A3 1.9 TDI Sport, I called around a few month back about the remap I want done. I got the feeling that he is in his comfort zone with diesels and hasn't done a TT, he said that if he thought someone with more experience than him on TT's could do a better job then he would sub the work out to him. I applaud his honesty but on that basis I won't be using them even though tuning is what they do. There is an outfit at the Tyne Tunnel Trading Estate called BTG Performance, I haven't been there but they certainly don't look like a bunch of back street shysters. They seem to have a large garage and can do 4WD rolling road tuning giving you a print out of gains etc. For all cars and Audi TT's they offer a custom remap or they use Revo software for Audi's, this offers adjustable Boost and Timing.????? They go on to say 'using as SPS ?? your software is switchable between 'Stock' and 3 adjustable performance modes, it can also be configured to a Valet ???? mode and has an Anti Theft Setting.

Modes can be set to customer preferences e.g low octane specific???, high octane specific???. low boost / high boost??? or Valet ???mode.

Could anyone clarify the points I've highlighted with question marks as to what they entail. Smurfbud, have you heard of this place or know anybody who has? I've added a link to their site below. As always, any help will be gratefully received but remember my requirement...............Please describe your thoughts as if your telling a 5 year old......a 5 year old hamster that is............and what the hell is a 'Valet mode'?

http://www.btgperformance.co.uk/


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Valet mode is a low power setting that you would be happy with your 18year old son driving on a night out, the others are a further complication to the map and remember its only a stage one map after all, did you get a price from them as they may charge for the extras!

Stevie


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

That BTG performance looks like a professional outfit.
https://www.facebook.com/BTGPerformanceUK/ 
Revo SPS is a box that allows you to talk to the ECU and change the mapping on the car as and when you want. 
http://www.revotechnik.com/sps

You only want a stage 1 map so not even worth going there. A stage 1 map is £349, I wouldn't complicate matters by getting an SPS box they are an extra £99 on top of the price. Plus I think they charge you extra for the additional mapping.
http://www.revotechnik.com/product-deta ... switch-sps


----------



## Smurfbud (Sep 9, 2010)

So J4CKO how is the new ECU performing now its been in for a month plus?

SPUDDY333 did you go for one of the pre-mapped ECUs or are you still undecided?

After speaking to Callum at Energy Tuning he is definitely more diesel confident, so I am undecided about which way to go myself now. I might try the pre-mapped ECU to see how the increased performance affects the drive as a first option .....

Cheers


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I recently bought my TT after having an S3 for a few years.
My S3 was bought with a generic stage 1 map ( essentially from a BFV 240 bhp)
I added a B5 TIP 3 inch downpipe and FMIC and the various other supporting Mods dog bone mount new fuel pump 3.5 bar FPR catch can etc
I then bought one of those 280-300 immo off ebay ECUs. The car must have the correct down pipe FMIC and intake otherwise the new map can damage the car from pre ignition etc. Also the maps are encrypted so you cannot see what's on it. With cars this old you would be better off taking it to a specialist to spend the extra 200 or whatever and get a safe map for your car. Or download the various software and cable and update the map yourself with a generic stage 1 map.

Incidentally where is the TT shop in Bedfordshire? I have decided im too old to do some of the mechanical stuff on this car.


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Smurfbud said:


> So J4CKO how is the new ECU performing now its been in for a month plus?
> 
> SPUDDY333 did you go for one of the pre-mapped ECUs or are you still undecided?
> 
> ...


Seems fine, goes a bit better but think I need to check it over properly when have weather time and a house free of builders.


----------



## Mcmtt (Dec 1, 2015)

I can tell you for sure when you get a good remap on these cars the difference is absolutely night and day it completely transforms these cars!!!!

So when people report back say - it goes a bit better or yea you can feel the difference. It's not good or the car wasn't right before the remap.


----------



## J4CKO (Sep 11, 2010)

Mcmtt said:


> I can tell you for sure when you get a good remap on these cars the difference is absolutely night and day it completely transforms these cars!!!!
> 
> So when people report back say - it goes a bit better or yea you can feel the difference. It's not good or the car wasn't right before the remap.


Or they had a 400 bhp car before the TT....


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

400 bhp is nothing if the car weighs the same as two elephants


----------

